# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Ρύθμιση  στοφών  ηλ. σκούπας.

## ΗΝ1984

Καλησπέρα   Σε  μια  ηλεκτρική  σκούπα  της  έβγαλα  τα  άντερα (είχε  χαλάσει  ο  ρυθμιστής  στροφών). Την έβαλα  απευθείας  ( ON—OFF)  και  την  πλακέτα  την  πέταξα . Λόγω  αρκετά  δυνατής  αναρρόφησης, γίνεται  δύσχρηστη.   Εάν  παρεμβάλω  το  κατωτέρω  υλικό (DIMMER  4000W)  θα  μπορέσω  να  της  επαναφέρω  την  εύχρηστη  λειτουργία;   Τα  watt  της  συσκευής  είναι  1800      http://www.alifragis.com.gr/full_product.php?prod_id=D-300-4&page=1

----------


## xsterg

αγαπητε φιλε, κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα λειτουργησει. τα κυκλωματα ρυθμισης στροφων για σκουπες εχουν ενα scr το οποιο και ειναι υπευθυνο για αυτην την λειτουργια. μιλαμε για πολυ απλο κυκλωμα που εχει ακομη μια αντισταση και εναν πυκνωτη. τι προβλημα ειχε η σκουπα και εφτασες σε αυτο το σημειο? οι ρυθμιστες στροφων ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να χαλασουν λογω της απλοτητας τους. α και μην ξεχασω. πολυ καλη ψυξη του scr ειτε με ρευμα αερα απο την ιδια την σκουπα ειτε με ψυκτρα ειτε με συνδιασμο.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Καλημέρα

  Η  πλακέτα  ήταν  «αρπαγμένη»  και  λόγω  ελλείψεως  γνώσεων  ηλεκτρονικής  την  πέρασα  στο  επίπεδο  γνώσεων  ηλεκτρολογίας  αλλά  απεδείχθη  δύσχρηστη  για  καθημερινή  οικιακή  χρήση.
  Αφού  είναι  απαραίτητη  η  καλή  ψύξη  να  μην  σκεφτώ  την  τοποθέτηση  του  ρυθμιστή  στην  πρίζα ,αλλά  μόνο  επάνω  η  μέσα  στη  σκούπα  σε  ρεύμα  αέρα. 
  Ευχαριστώ  για  την  απάντηση.

----------


## xsterg

την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα συμπτωματικα η σκουπα της μανασ μου παρουσιασε προβλημα. ανοιγοντας την ειδα προβλημα με το ρουλεμαν που ειναι στο μοτερ. αγορασα αλλο μοτερ, και πιανοντας συζητηση απο το μαγαζι που αγορασα το μοτερ αφου παρατηρησα οτιτο νεο μοτερ δεν ειχε μια υποδοχη για να μπαινει το scr στο ρευμα του αερα και να ψυχεται πραγμα που ειχε το παλικ μοτερ, ο μαγαζατορας μου ειπε οτι σε οσες σκουπες του φερνουν αυτος καταργει το κυκλωμα ρυθμισης ταχυτητας. εμεινα εκπληκτος. φυσικα αν και μαστορας δεν γνωριζε τι κανει το κυκλωμα, πολυ δε περισσοτερο το τι ειναι και τικανουν τα εξαρτηματα.

----------


## ipso

Ο μάστορας συνήθως δεν έχει γνώσεις από ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα.

----------


## takisegio

> την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα συμπτωματικα η σκουπα της μανασ μου παρουσιασε προβλημα. ανοιγοντας την ειδα προβλημα με το ρουλεμαν που ειναι στο μοτερ. αγορασα αλλο μοτερ, και πιανοντας συζητηση απο το μαγαζι που αγορασα το μοτερ αφου παρατηρησα οτιτο νεο μοτερ δεν ειχε μια υποδοχη για να μπαινει το scr στο ρευμα του αερα και να ψυχεται πραγμα που ειχε το παλικ μοτερ, ο μαγαζατορας μου ειπε οτι σε οσες σκουπες του φερνουν αυτος καταργει το κυκλωμα ρυθμισης ταχυτητας. εμεινα εκπληκτος. φυσικα αν και μαστορας δεν γνωριζε τι κανει το κυκλωμα, πολυ δε περισσοτερο το τι ειναι και τικανουν τα εξαρτηματα.



γιατι δεν αλλαξες ρουλεμαν;;

----------


## xsterg

γιατι ειχαν φυγει οι μπιλιες απο την θηκη τους. δεν ειναι πραγματικο ρουλεμαν. ειναι μπιλες που μπαινουν μεσα σε μια φωλια. ε και απο το να ψαξω, να φαω 1 μερα να βρω μπιλιες, να τις βαλω, να μην δουλευει, και να αγορασω τελικα νεο μοτερ, προτιμησα τελικα να δωσω 28€ και να παρω ενα νεο μοτερ.

----------

